# Did You Know?



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

_Gratuity_ is a fancier and more formal word than _tip._ It occurs most often in written notices along the lines of "Gratuities accepted". Its formality makes it best suited for describing tips of the dignified, expensive variety. For the taxi driver who takes you to the superb Belgian restaurant, it's a tip; for the restaurant's maitre d', it's a gratuity.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

since when did Uber X become fancy and formal?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kerplunkenstein said:


> since when did Uber X become fancy and formal?


Just " Gratuitously" hand out the water & mints !


----------



## Talha123 (Feb 22, 2017)

ohhh


----------

